# ***April 2010 Study Material Recommendation***



## maximus808 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm planning on taking the Civil PE Exam (Water Resource &amp; Environmental Depth) in April 2010. I've been reading this forum and glancing at ppi2pass's website. What are your recommendations for study materials and essential books for this exam.

* Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition

* NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4)

* Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition

* Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition

* Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR5), 5th Edition

&amp; 6 minute solutions Water Resource &amp; Environmental

Is this too much? This is straight from ppi2pass's website + the 6 minute solutions. I plan on studying by the end of this month which should give me about 3.5 months till the test. Thanks guys!

maximus808


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like a good start, I suggest you download the NCEES outline for the test, CERM 11 covers alot of stuff you wont need for example environmental is almost gone from the test so no sence in spending any time on that. I would get the NCEES sample tests, it provides a good guide to what you need to know and to what depth, they also site some references that you may consider if there is a topic area you need help in. I am not a big fan of the 6 minute problems, but other really like them.

good luck


----------



## SteveV (Dec 10, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> you wont need for example environmental is almost gone from the test so no sence in spending any time on that. ......I am not a big fan of the 6 minute problems, but other really like them.



wow, don't study any environmental....great advice you just gave him considering he's taking the Water Resources and Environmental depth module.

there were a few environmental questions in the morning on this past test.

I failed Geotech depth in 08. This past October I retook the exam and this time I studied/used the 6 minute Geotech solutions book and it really helped. I'm certain I passed this time.


----------



## maximus808 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 11, 2009)

If you look at the outline there is nearly no environmental on the test, there was one question dealing with waste water treatement and waste water treatment is on the outline. If you look at the environmental section of CERM 11 you can spend a month or more studying for nothing maybe one question. Yes the topic is Water Resources and Environmental but they do not have much Environmental

It is just advice and its free to take it with a grain of salt, maybe other will discuss as well


----------



## civil_engr05 (Dec 22, 2009)

I would try to find some construction questions to review. The CERM has good cost analysis and critical path problems but not much else. I assume with the construction portion being somewhat new to the exam there's not a lot of references out there yet.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would recommend obtaining and/or buy 6 minutes solutions for all subjects if possible since all subject are tested in the morning.

Good luck.


----------



## 49er (Dec 29, 2009)

maximus808 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on taking the Civil PE Exam (Water Resource &amp; Environmental Depth) in April 2010. I've been reading this forum and glancing at ppi2pass's website. What are your recommendations for study materials and essential books for this exam.
> * Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition
> 
> * NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4)
> ...


http://shop.ebay.com/ninerid/m.html?_nkw=&amp;...p;_trksid=p3686

I have a number of those listed. All are great for the P.E.

CERM is something I will keep forever, and you should too, so it is not for sale.

Good luck!


----------



## maximus808 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok guys, I just got my updated CERN 11th edition, Sample Examination, Practice Problems, Quick Reference, and Solved Problems all from Lindenburg.

Do you guys recommend any other material? I heard the NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4) is really helpful as it contains similar problems to the exam.

Although in my office we practice lots of water calulations, hydaulics, etc. A friend of mine recommended the Transportation Depth as it is straight forward with minimal calculations and also contains a bit of the water portion.

Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## csb (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe getting all the 6 minute solution books and working them is essential. They will set you up much better than a lot of the Lindeberg material.

Only go Transportation if you're prepared to know geometric design, traffic analysis, etc. I'd say the amount of calculations is on par with other depth sections. Also, if you're going to do Transportation, you're going to need to get your hands on a lot of manuals- Green Book, MUTCD, etc. Do you have access to those?

Definitely buy the NCEES Sample Exam. Don't take it until you've really done some studying. This is where you will find the best examples of what will be on the test. The Lindeberg material will over-prepare you and the NCEES Sample Exam will be a nice reality check.


----------

